# PSA Freedom 5.56mm Tested Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - $89.99 today only



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Quality BCG for a very good price. I run a couple in AR's.



> Milspec Carpenter No. 158® steel bolt
> Shot Peened Bolt
> Botl is mag particle inspected Marked "MP"
> Bolt is high pressure tested
> ...


PSA Freedom 5.56mm Tested Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - 507608


----------

